
Microsoft 'to close Skype's UK office' - jacquesm
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/sep/17/microsoft-to-close-skypes-uk-office
======
nashashmi
I read a comment on FT that quoted an employee saying every original Skype
manager was eventually replaced "by a Microsoft manager. The original Skype
managers either were replaced or left."

I learned from a previous large Microsoft write-down that Microsoft has a
highly disciplined work culture. It allows them to execute a task well. They
often take that work culture and put it over the acquired company's head. This
new form of discipline breaks the acquired company.

Well, once Skype was bought, I expected a write down. But Balmer initially
took a more sensitive approach.

But after reading this comment, I am afraid that is not true.

Discipline breaks creativity. And innovation happens from creative cultures.
Probably the best approach for a disciplined company to acquire is to bring
the technology of the acquired and integrate it into the rest of the
organization.

Maybe the same happened here. And the consumer version of the product fizzled.

